# Liverpool AIS



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi, 
Anyone having trouble getting Liverpool AIS, seems to have gone off again.


----------



## StewartM (Jun 29, 2005)

Same here, not getting into the site at all just now.


----------



## pbrstreetgang (Apr 19, 2008)

ShipsAIS is currently down because of a server problem and should be up and running again soon. We got hammered on the webcam views for the ark royal arriving


----------

